# Netfloat pond netting



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi everyone here, I normally in the cat section, 

Now I have just finished making my pond a little deeper, Filled it up, looking lovely, but then the net goes back on, looks sooo much better without the net.
But I don't want my fish to be the heron's breakfast, 
I have seen this Netfloat on ebay, A floating plastic net, just wondering if anyone has used it on their ponds, If so whats it like?
Thanks


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Your a quite bunch down here lol 

I have decided not to bother anyway, thinking the algae will grow over it and not be able to see the fish anyway.


----------

